
WikiLeaks Exposes Insurgent Tech - robg
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/10/wheelbarrow-rockets-remote-control-suicide-vests-and-captured-drones-wikileaks-exposes-insurgent-tech/
======
gasull
Single page link: [http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/10/wheelbarrow-
rockets-...](http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/10/wheelbarrow-rockets-
remote-control-suicide-vests-and-captured-drones-wikileaks-exposes-insurgent-
tech/all/1)

